# Pen Blanks from old warships needed



## yorkie (Jun 7, 2010)

I wondering if anyone out there can help me.  

I am looking to make a pen for my Father and I for Father's day out of wood from any of the old warships or similar.

Does anyone have a couple of pieces they could sell me??

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 7, 2010)

It will probably be expensive but you can try things like the HMS victory they are restoring it and you may be able purchase chunks of it.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jun 7, 2010)

--- there is someone over in the Penturners Group advertising teak decking fos sale that came from the battleship California.

  Joe


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 7, 2010)

You might check Ed and Dawns website They have some woods that are historical. I just checked their website and it shows that they are out of stock. A call to Ed might produce some other suggestions for your search. Good luck.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the mention, but we have nothing right at the moment.

We never know when someone is going to offer that type of product.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 7, 2010)

Yorkie,

I see you are from North Carolina (currently). The USS North Carolina berthed in Wilmington is a WWII battleship. They replaced the teak deck a few years ago and was selling the old deck in chucks in the gift shop. I had two pieces that I made pens with. I don't know if they still have any left. If you are interested I could check on my next visit to Wilmington.

I think each piece was $25 or so. Cut carefully you could get about 6 pen blanks out of it.​


----------



## cozee (Jun 8, 2010)

Drop me a pm. What size blank(s) are you looking for? I have a piece of decking from the USS Franklin I would be willing to cut a blank from. It was given to me by one of the ship's crew, now the museum VP.

http://www.ussfranklin.org/


----------



## Seer (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if this will help but I sent 2 dozen emails to different ship museums to see what they do with the wood they replace. I started with the USS Constitution as I love that vessel even though I am an Air Force Vet but a history nut. I will let you know what I get if anything... Would be cool if we could get some and donate back to those places we got it from to keep out history alive and well.  I did go back and see they have several styles of pens in their giftshop though so maybe no way to get some of the oak.  hmmm


----------



## Seer (Jun 8, 2010)

USS Yorktown deckwood here:
http://www.patriotspoint.org/mm5/me...ode=PATS&Product_Code=6785&Category_Code=MAIN


----------



## Seer (Jun 8, 2010)

I got an email from a gentelman in Virginia to day saying he had an 8"square by 2" thick piece of the deck from the Wisconsin all it will cost me is shipping think it is worth it, I do.


----------



## markgum (Jun 8, 2010)

this was posted in a yahoo groups.

********
Reclaimed Teak from the USS California (BB-44)

I have access to teak that  was salvaged from the decks of the USS California, Hull ID BB-44.

USS  California, a 32,300-ton Tennessee class battleship, was built at the Mare  Island Navy Yard, California, and commissioned in August 1921. During the 1920s  and 1930s, she actively participated in the activities of the United States  Battle Fleet, often acting as flagship. In 1925, California was one of the ships  that conducted a major trans-Pacific cruise to Australia and New  Zealand.

You can read a bit about this ship at http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/sh-usn/usnsh-c/bb44.htm

These  blanks would make great gift pens for anyone that served aboard the California  or in the US Navy during this time period.

Pen Blanks 7/8" X 7/8" X  5"

$7.50 each

Shipping is per flat rate box

Free Shipping  on orders of 10 or more blanks.

Please allow 7 days for  shipping.

I ran this ad last week also and have received many orders, I  will be placing the order with my supplier Thursday June 10th. If you would like  to order some blanks please email me today at teak@etpf.net

*********
hope this helps.


----------



## jason_r (Jun 10, 2015)

Buy Colonial Era Shipyard Reclaimed Southern Live Oak 3/4" x 3/4" xx 5" Pen Blanks 2-piece at Woodcraft.com


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 11, 2015)

This is interesting thread... my ship was a WWII destroyer escort and participated in the D-Day landing as a support ship... as I remember it was all steel... I don't remember any wood on the ship at all.


----------

